# Facebook App



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it just me or does Facebook suck more than normal on the GNex? I've always thought Facebook for Android needed a complete overhaul for Android but its never been this buggy for me on previous phones. Is this due to 4.0? Is the App barely compatible or something? I just experience lagging and stuff like that. Sometimes I click on the app and it takes forever to load up. Stuff like that. Just wondering if its me or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Is it just me or does Facebook suck more than normal on the GNex? I've always thought Facebook for Android needed a complete overhaul for Android but its never been this buggy for me on previous phones. Is this due to 4.0? Is the App barely compatible or something? I just experience lagging and stuff like that. Sometimes I click on the app and it takes forever to load up. Stuff like that. Just wondering if its me or not.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Eh I've learned to never really expect anything out of the Facebook app but I agree, I've had quite a number or issues with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Haven't had any issues with it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the iOS version of Facebook a lot better...it's much smoother transition wise. I'm only saying this because a lot of my friends have an iPhone, but I know they run on two different OS's


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

even visually it's weird. i'm on 4.0.4 and when you press the three dot menu thing you can see that the text for the four choices are cut off at the tops of the letters. it's like it's not fully finished


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah facebook is pretty shitty, clicking on peoples shit and it don't show up, constant refresh or no refresh at all when requested -- the shit is just possessed.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> the shit is just possessed.


couldn't have said it better


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I refuse to touch the application.
I use HaxSync (used Facebook prior to ICS) to sync contacts and that's it.
I use the FULL version in my browser.

I really don't understand mobile sites for our phones.
We're running processors that are (obviously) more than capable of rendering a full web page...
And double tapping brings you a formatted block of text.
Mobile versions are a complete pain in the ass...across every site I've ever used one on.
Rootzwiki included.
Facebook being the worst offender, though.


----------



## BradM23 (Jan 12, 2012)

I completely agree. Not only is it poorly coded but its a battery hog also,even without syncing notifications.

The mobile version looks just like the app, but I agree the full page site is the way to go.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Eh I've learned to never really expect anything out of the Facebook app but I agree, I've had quite a number or issues with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^ This. The FB app sucks big time and it's the same for me as it is on my wife's rezound.


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

Biggest problem I have is photos constantly failing to upload. That and not being able to tag people in photos. I think they do this on purpose though, as they don't make money off mobile users, due to no ads being displayed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

its not just the nexus or android even ios users hate the facebook app, its pure garbage


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

I think FB intentionally makes their mobile apps suck to drive traffic to the desktop site and generate ad revenue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> I think FB intentionally makes their mobile apps suck to drive traffic to the desktop site and generate ad revenue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^ This. They have a TON of money to make it a great app yet it just doesn't happen. No beter way to keep up traffic than to make the app miserable lol.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> I think FB intentionally makes their mobile apps suck to drive traffic to the desktop site and generate ad revenue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vamci07 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is such a waste app for the #1 networking site...need a complete overhaul something like the recent update for wp7..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I like the iOS version of Facebook a lot better...it's much smoother transition wise. I'm only saying this because a lot of my friends have an iPhone, but I know they run on two different OS's


I agree with all of the negative comments about the android FB app. I'm so sick of it I should just uninstall it all together.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> I refuse to touch the application.
> I use HaxSync (used Facebook prior to ICS) to sync contacts and that's it.
> I use the FULL version in my browser.
> 
> ...


Honestly I think the new Facebook mobile site is pretty good and the desktop site has to be one of the worst to try and navigate on a smartphone. I mean jesus, it's bad enough on an actual PC.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> I think FB intentionally makes their mobile apps suck to drive traffic to the desktop site and generate ad revenue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's probably closest to the truth I've seen. I think this is right. Its never made sense to me that a billion dollar business would have such a crappy app; however, I STILL maintain that this app runs worse on our GNex than it did for me on the Fascinate and the Charge. *shrugs*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I completely understand the reasoning that they want to sell ads and make revenue from the website. But to make a shitty app that gets users frustrated doesnt make sense to me. 90% of my Facebook activity is on my phone. I'm to the point now where I dont even check FB much anymore because of the terrible app.

Make a good clean app and keep users happy. Then they will keep coming back. Big business blows my mind sometimes. Stupid decisions.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I've thought that from day one... Just waiting for everyone to move to google+



mzrdisi said:


> Biggest problem I have is photos constantly failing to upload. That and not being able to tag people in photos. I think they do this on purpose though, as they don't make money off mobile users, due to no ads being displayed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## velocity92c (Jan 23, 2012)

mzrdisi said:


> Biggest problem I have is photos constantly failing to upload. That and not being able to tag people in photos. I think they do this on purpose though, as they don't make money off mobile users, due to no ads being displayed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 The fb app sucks but you CAN tag people in pics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

velocity92c said:


> The fb app sucks but you CAN tag people in pics.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Explain please! I do this all the time on the mobile site...can't figure it on the app


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Just use friend caster by one louder apps that's what the original Facebook app should have been

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Explain please! I do this all the time on the mobile site...can't figure it on the app


when your uploading a pic from your gallery theres a tag icon, a location icon, and camera icon just above the keyboard click the tag icon select your friend and click done


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been using my old Droid X while waiting for my new Galaxy Nexus to arrive. But I've noticed that the Facebook is MUCH better on the Droid X. I would put it on par with the ios app. So I'm guessing facebook just hasn't tweaked the app for ICS haha/


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> couldn't have said it better


+1


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

cobjones said:


> I've thought that from day one... Just waiting for everyone to move to google+


Unfortunately I don't think this is going to happen until Google+ rolls out something completely innovative that FB doesn't have. Too many people are established on that site and too stubborn to change. I deleted mine after they pushed timeline to my account.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Facebook is terrible in general, so the app is no surprise to me. It became the most popular social site because it was simple, but it has lost that simplicity now.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> Facebook is terrible in general, so the app is no surprise to me. *It became the most popular social site because it was simple, but it has lost that simplicity now.*


Facebook summarized in a single sentence.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

I purchased friendcaster expecting a better experience .. sucks as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

